# J. Rockett Blue Note - Kris Richards (demo vid)



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's the newest demo for J. Rockett Audio Designs. This is the best transparent overdrive I've ever played through...seriously. Check it out!! Feel free to subscribe to my channel. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds great, nice low/medium gain tone. Some nice bass chops as well!


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Alex said:


> Sounds great, nice low/medium gain tone. Some nice bass chops as well!


Thank you!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A pleasure to listen to you demo this pedal. 
As you indicate..a very nice transparent OD!


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

greco said:


> A pleasure to listen to you demo this pedal.
> As you indicate..a very nice transparent OD!


Cheers! Thanks. It's a fun pedal!


----------

